

Military Dolphins - benofsky
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Military_dolphin

======
dmvaldman
A friend of mine trained dolphins for the military. He would serendipitously
slip it into conversation now and again.

"After college I tried pro surfing, when that didn't work I trained dolphins
for the military, then I went to med school."

Turns out training dolphins is a really crappy job! Where you have to scuba
dive down into pitch black ocean waters at 4am and wait to be "saved" by a
rescue dolphin. That is before something else may eat you.

